# Is my diet ok for cutting?



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello first off cheers for any help as I'm new to all this !

Ok I've been at the gym 4 times a week for almost 4 months now tho my diet was poor I'm trying to sort it out with some help from you guys , my strength has went up a far bit in this time ,my bench started at 60kg 5x5 now up to 85kg 5x5 problem is I've about 2 stone of fat I would like to shift as I'm about 14.4 at the min and I don't want to lose any gains , my diet is looking like this

8.30am 1 scoop of whey

10.15am phd diet whey 2 scoops or 2 wheatabix

1pm 3 slices granary bread with 1 tin of tuna

3.30pm 1 scoop of diet whey

5.30pm chicken sandwich on brown bread

7pm 1 scoop of whey after the gym

11pm 2 scoops of diet whey

I've started doing 20 mins of cardio 3 times a week made up of 10 mins 30s walk/30s sprint and 10 mins on the cross trainer

Let me know your thoughts  thanks


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have but it always look hard to understand do u have any good links were I can read about it? Thanks

I would be worried about getting it wrong and getting fatter lol


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Dave-Palumbo-Keto-Diet-Questions-Ask-them-here-m3919436.aspx


Chris86 said:


> I have but it always look hard to understand do u have any good links were I can read about it? Thanks


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

hope this helps


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks lads I might just give it a try


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

i uploaded this thread before mate follow this link it shows dave palumbo himself going through the diet and explaining it  i love the diet its fantastic if your macro nutrients are right and are strict the results are scary fast mate. i had an 8 pack pretty much before xmas i put on a bit of timber over christmas i reckon 4 week of keto it will be back in no time 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/149996-dave-palumbo-keto-video.html


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

What i've noticed is that everyones diet consists of 80% powder diet.

Why are you only having one portion of veg a day, no fruit and all protein powder?

You need to eat A LOT more vegetables with your protein intake, stop weighing out your olive oil(why bother) add a portion or so of fruit like orange, melon etc a day.

Ketogenic diet and your diets are incredibly unhealthy. I eat at least 5-6 portions of leavy green veg every day, two portions of fruit and only non refined carbs in the morning(porridge with soya milk).


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

DaPs said:


> What i've noticed is that everyones diet consists of 80% powder diet.
> 
> Why are you only having one portion of veg a day, no fruit and all protein powder?
> 
> ...


Hasnt soya been proven to cause oestrogen ??


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Cause oestrogen.....Whats your point? Unsweetened soya contains 3.3g protein per 100ml with none of the sugary carbs milk has. Use skimmed milk or water if you want.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

DaPs said:


> What i've noticed is that everyones diet consists of 80% powder diet.
> 
> Why are you only having one portion of veg a day, no fruit and all protein powder?
> 
> ...


Cuz there aint much protein in fruit and veg, fruit particularly aint cheap and can have lots of sugar in (depending on the fruit) also I don't like veg enough to eat it 5 times a day.

I doubt most people consume 80% of protein from powder, I get 150g (ish) a day from fresh meat and fish, eat a small ammount of salad and a small ammount of veg a day, use vit supps and manage to stay in ketosis. You say keto diets are unhealthy? So is being over weight.

I've read 2 reports now studying the long term effects of keto and both have found no long term negative effects providing you keep your vits and minerals up.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

My point is. oestrogen CAN causes muscle loss and can induce fat.....

Its the opposite of what you want if your trying to gain muscle


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

This is the losing weight/fat forum though not the gaining muscle forum. Also, since when will 200ml of soya milk make your muscles magically disappear. This is why people give up, because they worry about ridiculous miniscule things like that.

And your points on the keto diet not being bad for you as long as you take your vitamins. Why substitute real nutrition for pills and powders? I take protein powder for its one good purpose, which is getting protein into the body quickly.

Not much protein in veg or fruit, but all of vitamins and minerals you need and also very good carbs in there too. They will be your biggest help in losing fat.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

DaPs said:


> This is the losing weight/fat forum though not the gaining muscle forum. Also, since when will 200ml of soya milk make your muscles magically disappear. This is why people give up, because they worry about ridiculous miniscule things like that.
> 
> And your points on the keto diet not being bad for you as long as you take your vitamins. Why substitute real nutrition for pills and powders? I take protein powder for its one good purpose, which is getting protein into the body quickly.
> 
> Not much protein in veg or fruit, but all of vitamins and minerals you need and also very good carbs in there too. They will be your biggest help in losing fat.


Fat cells are loaded with aromatase, storing large quantities of estrogen. The higher your percentage of body fat, the more estrogen you can produce and the fatter you will be unless you control your diet and use supplements and exercise to lower estrogen production. As you reduce stored body fat, your estrogen conversion will be reduced and symptoms of male menopause and female disorders associated with high estrogen will be greatly retarded.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Good luck with that.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

DaPs said:


> This is the losing weight/fat forum though not the gaining muscle forum.
> 
> Its also uk MUSCLE - most people will use this part of the forum to loose weight to get the muscles on show.
> 
> ...


I'm not the type of person to use keto all year round its expensive and hard to stick to but for weight loss i've not been on a better diet.

Usually I work to 1g protein/lb of body weight and split the rest between carbs and fats but as i'm cutting keto works for me. 1 Shake a day post workout, 150g protein from fish and lean meat.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Well we shall see what my results are in comparison to yours.

Good kuck with it.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

To the OP i have just posted my cutting diet on my log. Feel free to copy it or adjust it as you please.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

DaPs said:


> Well we shall see what my results are in comparison to yours.
> 
> Good kuck with it.


Yeh man, sure we will, although i've never met you my whole life has been building up to competing with some bell end on the internet......

Joined apr 2007 1200 posts 0 rep 2 likes... humm

I wasn't trying to argue with you but I imagine you argue with alot of people, you seem to be looking for an arguement with whoever will take you up.

As for gains... check my log http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/160414-31-days-january-carb-free-bartons-cutting-journal.html I'm not ashamed to say I have made mistakes, learnt from them and learnt from others on here, rather that than be narrowminded & argementative.

Sorry for doing this on your thread OP, its not really given you much help at all.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

DaPs said:


> Good luck with that.


No need to be like that is there???


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

DaPs said:


> What i've noticed is that everyones diet consists of 80% powder diet.
> 
> Why are you only having one portion of veg a day, no fruit and all protein powder?
> 
> ...


im sorry mate but you are completely wrong here theres nothing wrong with keto, its simply a form of cutting in a calorie defecit exchanging carbs for fats, and the results are amazing if you can stick to the diet itself what studies do you have that shows a keto is unhealthy?

stop olive oil?!?!?!!? its a great source of fat!

to the OP i try and have 3 solid meals a day and 3 shakes a day and theres nothing wrong with keto!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

I think bartonz20let's transformation speaks for itself.

/thread


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheers bro lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> To the OP i have just posted my cutting diet on my log. Feel free to copy it or adjust it as you please.


Cheers for that it look good easy and cheap


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Chris86 said:


> Cheers for that it look good easy and cheap


No worries at all. I try keep it on a low budget. No reason you cant eat well without going ott on the spending!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Stop WEIGHING oil. Just eat it.

People on here have one opinion, if another comes along they don't like, they shoot it down in flames.

And i'm not a bell end, look at my results in two weeks on my thread.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

DaPs said:


> People on here have one opinion, if another comes along they don't like, they shoot it down in flames.
> 
> Like these quotes below???
> 
> And i'm not a bell end, I disagree, but if you make massive progress in 2 weeks fair play to ya, post a link up to your log man





DaPs said:


> Ketogenic diet and your diets are incredibly unhealthy. I eat at least 5-6 portions of leavy green veg every day, two portions of fruit and only non refined carbs in the morning(porridge with soya milk).





DaPs said:


> Cause oestrogen.....Whats your point?





DaPs said:


> I take protein powder for its one good purpose, which is getting protein into the body quickly.
> 
> Not much protein in veg or fruit, but all of vitamins and minerals you need and also very good carbs in there too. They will be your biggest help in losing fat.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

You have too much time on your hands :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you a friend of dappy? I might have something for you..


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Kennyken said:


> My point is. oestrogen CAN causes muscle loss and can induce fat.....
> 
> Its the opposite of what you want if your trying to gain muscle


I think you will find there is no scientific evidence to prove that Soya causes a raise in oestrogen.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

This time next year Dappy will be built like Bruce Lee, & he'll give you a 1 inch c0ck instead of a 1 inch punch.


----------

